# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  تحصين لــ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## ward roza <3

تحصين لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية


احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة  سورها لااله  الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي  ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها  الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول  ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الله يعطيك العافيه انشالله*

*وانشالله كلنا محصننين بحب اهل البيت وكراماتهم يارب* 

*مشكورة خيتوو الله يقويك يارب ويعافيش* 

*عساش دوم على الصحه يارب* 

*كل الموده* 
*امير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد* 

*احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
*
*بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ward roza <3

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة  سورها لااله  الا الله
سقفها  محمد رسول الله
اركانها  علي  ولي الله
بابها  فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها   الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها  الف الف الف لا حول  ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ward roza <3

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة  سورها لااله  الا الله
سقفها   محمد رسول الله
اركانها   علي  ولي الله
بابها   فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها    الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها   الف الف الف لا حول  ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ward roza <3

تحصين  لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية


احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة  سورها لااله  الا الله
سقفها  محمد رسول الله
اركانها  علي  ولي الله
بابها  فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها   الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها  الف الف الف لا حول  ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
**بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم..*



*الله يعطيكِ العافيه اختي ..*
*موفقه لكل خير..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## مضراوي

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
**بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم..*

----------


## ward roza <3

*احصنك  يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
**بمدينة سورها لااله الا  الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم..

يسلمووو ع المرور 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية

بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تحصين لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية


احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

احصنك يا شبكةالناصرةالثقافية

بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــــــــــــد 



  أحصنك ياااااااااااشبكة الناصرة الثقااااااااافية 

  وأحصنك يا أعضاااااااء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 

  وأحصنك يالمعة 

بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم
والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
وفرجنا بهم يالله

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــــــــــــد 



أحصنك ياااااااااااشبكة الناصرة الثقااااااااافية 

وأحصنك يا أعضاااااااء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 

وأحصنك يالمعة 
بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم
والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
وفرجنا بهم يااللــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## ward roza <3

*احصنك يا شبكة**الناصرة**الثقافية
**بمدينة سورها لااله الا الله
سقفها محمد رسول الله
اركانها علي ولي الله
بابها فاطمة الزهراء
أقفالها الحسن والحسين
مفاتيحها الف الف الف لا حول ولا قوه الابالله العلي العظيم..*
*يسلمو ع مروركم ..*

----------

